# 504/507 instead of 502



## IanJ3VR6 (Apr 2, 2003)

Is anyone out there running a 504/507 approved oil instead of a 502 approved oil? I was thinking of running the elf solaris llx/total ineo 504/507 (same thing, different cartons) at the next change. I found this thread which I think helps clear it up a little
http://www.briskoda.net/forums...55476/


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 504/507 instead of 502 (IanJ3VR6)*

I've read dealers are beginning to stock 504/507 oil, rebranded Castrol oil. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
504 supersedes 502 requirements, you should be fine.


----------



## IanJ3VR6 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: 504/507 instead of 502 (corradokidg60)*

Yeah, that is the way I understand the 504/507 approvals. 504 covers all the gasoline powered approvals, and the 507 covers all the diesel approvals, with the exception of the V10 TT TDI. I also read that the dealers are stocking the 504/507 oil. Castrol SLX Pro LL3 along with VW's own LL3 oil. Not sure on $$ but, the Castol comes in a gold-ish colored bottled, while the VW oil comes in a silver bottle. Both are labeled on the back as 504/507 oils. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Sounds like good news to me. Have both a gasser 502.00 and TDI 505.01 and now will be able to stock one oil for both. Probly Total.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (tagsvags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tagsvags* »_Sounds like good news to me. Have both a gasser 502.00 and TDI 505.01 and now will be able to stock one oil for both. Probly Total.

Might want to check this out from the MK4 FAQ/DIY

_Quote, originally posted by *MK4 FAQ/DIY* »_Note: VW 505.01 rated oils also meet VW 505.00 (though typically not VW 502.00). Most(?) VW 502.00 rated oils also meet VW 505.00 but not VW 505.01.


----------

